
Review: Microsoft’s Surface Pro 4 Leaves MacBook in the Dust - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2017/01/16/microsoft-surface-pro-4-microsoft-windows-10-microsofts-surface-pro-4-leaves-your-macbook-in-the-dust/
======
cocktailpeanuts
"Leaves MacBook in the dust", yet the article mentions 0 evidence of it doing
so. Man I hate click-bait articles

